# Help puppy threw up after eating!



## bluedog6 (Feb 15, 2016)

Little astro was adopted by my family about a month ago. He still needs to get all his shots and he is going to in a few days. The problem is that this morning he was eating and then he threw up! I was quite grossed out and confused, but soon enough he throws up again. He is now playing with his toy im the background and i am worried. Is this normal?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Please consult with your vet. There are lots of diseases that can cause vomiting and are life-threatening in young, unvaccinated puppies.


----------



## bluedog6 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for replying I already made an appointment


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Hopefully it's nothing too serious (it could be regurgitation due to eating too fast), but in a young pup that's not vaccinated yet I wouldn't take the chance of waiting it out or diagnosing over the internet. If it is something serious, the sooner you can start treating for it, the better. Good luck!


----------

